#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  A song that made ''19'' people to commit suicide!!

## Moana

*GLOOMY SUNDAY!!

A '' Hungarian song'' that made 19 people to commit suicide in 1933. The writer wrote this sad song after his break up with his fiancee following her death the other week. It was not about any political sentiment but rather it was about meeting his love in the afterlife!

Here is the song for you guys. Listen to it and share you opinions!
*

*
*
*PS: LOL I didn't understand anything, to be honest felt a little dizzy after listening to it but the song brought me mystery inside my mind and a curiosity about what LIKE SERIOUSLY made those 19 people to commit suicide!*

----------


## Medusa

Hahaha yes me also shivani but some time that 19 people may have deep music knowledge :Stick Out Tongue:  Don't we have?

----------


## Shana

> *GLOOMY SUNDAY!!
> 
> A '' Hungarian song'' that made 19 people to commit suicide in 1933. The writer wrote this sad song after his break up with his fiancee following her death the other week. It was not about any political sentiment but rather it was about meeting his love in the afterlife!
> 
> Here is the song for you guys. Listen to it and share you opinions!
> *
> 
> *
> *
> *PS: LOL I didn't understand anything, to be honest felt a little dizzy after listening to it but the song brought me mystery inside my mind and a curiosity about what LIKE SERIOUSLY made those 19 people to commit suicide!*


umm...are you sure it's suicide? Because I can't figure out what made them do that. This song is not THAT horrible. May be it was just a pretty big coincidence! (lol!)

----------


## Moana

> umm...are you sure it's suicide? Because I can't figure out what made them do that. This song is not THAT horrible. May be it was just a pretty big coincidence! (lol!)


The same doubt here lol yeah they committed suicide maybe they might have been in total pain.

----------


## Shana

> The same doubt here lol yeah they committed suicide maybe they might have been in total pain.


Or may be someone murdered 19 people and staged it as suicide by listening to that song?(Assassination PLOT) People that time must have been pretty ignorant.

----------


## Moana

> Don't we have


Medusa lol yea we do have a lot. Lol

----------


## Moana

> Or may be someone murdered 19 people and staged it as suicide by listening to that song?(Assassination PLOT) People that time must have been pretty ignorant.


They weren't murdered all those 19 were love failures so this music made them to commit suicide, maybe tricked their mind since the author of the song suicided as well!

----------


## Dhiya

Is this really? I don't think so. There is a hidden reason behind their death. This video makes me more funny.

----------

